# Passed out drunk people who got pranked by their buddies.



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 30, 2015)

Discus....

​


----------



## pillars (Jan 30, 2015)

Good stuff, these made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 30, 2015)

Precisely why I drink alone.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 30, 2015)

My friends used to set my up out front of "The Ape House" like I was laying on a beach or like I fell out of a window.
Once, they dressed me up like a woman, big boobs and all.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 30, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Precisely why I drink alone.


Now you know why I am an angry drunk.....


----------



## pillars (Jan 30, 2015)

This happened to me once in college, when I was a freshman.  Boone's Farm Strawberry Fields...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 30, 2015)

Our rule was the first to pass out got the treatment.
You learn how to pace yourself real fast.


----------



## pillars (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## pillars (Jan 31, 2015)

This is the best one:


----------



## pillars (Jan 31, 2015)

Someone needs to duct tape the two squabblers in this thread to a wall, with particular attention to duct taping their mouths.


----------



## alan1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Precisely why I drink alone.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 31, 2015)

Which one is you Cabbie?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Feb 5, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> Which one is you Cabbie?


----------

